# Not so hand-reared cockatiel



## lynzross (Apr 28, 2012)

I got a new hand-reared cockatiel Sam in april, 

I have 2 others we've had for 2 years, Ben was timid at first but he loves my daughter and goes to her for scritting and kisses all round her face and nibbles her nose, me he doesn't really come to after cuddles when I take him out of the cage, Charlie, I didn't intend to get but the girl in the shop put him in my hand and he was instantly mine, we got him after a couple of weeks and still had to hand feed him for a week or two, he is my silly little bundle of love and goes everywhere with me.

Problem is Sam is so nervous he won't come to either of us, although when I lie down on the sofa he ends up sleeping on me or nibbling my hair. Because they all come out of the cage its quite difficult to get him back in, tonight I had to resort to throwing a blanket over him because he was getting so stressed, but the other two have started to be difficult to catch at bedtime too, and all the sceaming they do doesn't help and it's starting to stress me out (which won't help matters).

I've tried holding him firmly like they showed me at the pet shop, but he is so strong and struggles so hard I just let him go for fear of hurting him or causing too much stress(weighed him today and he's lost 6g in 4 weeks, he's a big bird for 9 mths though he's now 89g)

Any tips would be great on how to make him trust us, hate seeing him so scared at night time

Lynsey


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

You could try offering him treats for going back in his cage. I would take an hour or two out of a day and just do that. Try putting him back in the cage and offer him rewards for going back in. It might be difficult at first, but with some patience and persistence it can be done.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Are you tiel's droppings, etc. normal? I'd be concerned about the weight loss. Has he had a vet check?

Also, I would not grab him/grip him. I think it's likely breaking his trust in you. Below are some taming techniques that should help.


Food Bribery - http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=28661

Taming lperry82 version - http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=22073


Another thought is, what time do your tiels go to bed? I know if I let my tiel stay up to late he becomes cranky and harder to get him to go back to his cage to sleep.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

You need to start at square one with this poor bird! He's obviously terrified. (Which is completely normal and understandable). In addition to the two stickies that sunnysmom linked, definitely give this one a read through. http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=33824

How long has he been in your home? Sometimes they just need some time to settle in before showing their true personalities. When he comes out of the cage, is it on his own or are you taking him out by force? Will he take treats from your hand? That's a great first step in training/bribing him to step onto a perch so that you can put him back in when it's time.

Never, ever grab a bird and restrain them (unless it's toweling for administering meds). Especially not a scared one! It's going to destroy your chances of ever gaining his trust. I can't believe the pet store advised you to do that. One of my birds was grabbed in her previous home and now hates hands. She probably always will. The thing is, this bird likes me! She flies to my shoulder, hangs out in my lap, and will perch on my arm if I'm wearing long sleeves. She nibbles my ears. But because of how the ignorant kids handled her in her last home, she will probably take years to become "hand tame" if it ever happens at all (I've had her 7 months).

Willow would not let me handle her for the first two weeks, but I fed her lots of millet and one day she just asked me for a head scratch. She's been super tame ever since. I think she was a handfed baby, but still needed time to settle in. Grabbing her at that stage would have made her fear me, not trust me.

Anyway, sorry to ramble. It's a good thing that he sits on you and preens our hair.  You just need to take things slow and remember, it's all about patience and trust. That simply can't be rushed.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Also, yes -- definitely time for a vet visit if you're noticing weight loss.


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

Brewer's yeast is good for nervous tiels (and people!)


----------



## lynzross (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks everyone, I've read all the advice and looked at the links, firstly regards the weight loss, his droppings are fine, he eats really well and loves his pellets, he is only 9 months old and weighs 89g (more than my other two ever had), although as a lutino I know they are bigger birds.

In the last couple of week s I have worked really hard on gaining his trust, I hold food in my fingers and let him peck it a few times before I let him take it, and he stays close while he eats it, and he has let me get my hand nearer to him than ever, I haven't tried to touch him yet (i'm trying to wait until he has gone in the cage to eat, if its close to bedtime) to avoid the stress of catching him and the other day when we had to catch him, as my daughter got closer to him, he edged closer to my hand which I had put on the cage (was really pleased about that), he had a fright today and flew straight at my face, veered at the last minute and landed next to me, I talked to him quietly and he didn't move away straight away.

I always try and make sure they get 12 hours a night, as I know when they don't they get really grumpy, although at the moment they are all a bit snippy, hoping it's just the transition into the winter months.

I think the overwhelming message is be patience, it may take a long while but I hope we get there, the signs are positive.

Also he is a very active bird, he loves hanging upside down on the spiral perch and my lampshade so I am currently building a bigger playground for them with loads of things to reach for and entertain them, wish me luck.

Thanks again


----------

